
7 tech advent calendars for the holiday season - weitzj
https://opensource.com/article/16/11/7-tech-advent-calendars-holiday-season
======
weitzj
I also enjoy the Go Advent Calendar:
[https://blog.gopheracademy.com/series/advent-2016/](https://blog.gopheracademy.com/series/advent-2016/)

